
Chrome's NOSCRIPT intervention - johanbrook
https://timkadlec.com/remembers/2018-09-06-chromes-noscript-intervention/
======
jepler
using a noscript extension in ff makes so many sites work better, it's absurd.
Most user-hating "news" sites, for starters.

